# Turquatic 7/6



## Janice (Jul 6, 2006)

Post your swatches of the latest collection!


----------



## KateGrace (Jul 6, 2006)

Purple Shower - This is a darker color IRL








Turquatic








Hope this helps, sorry my camera is kind of crappy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Purple Shower is a darker color than it looks in the pic.


----------



## Mango (Jul 7, 2006)

*Crystal Rose l/g*

Attachment 1108

With flash on (L to R): Cultured l/g, Crystal Rose l/g and Pink Poodle l/g

Attachment 1109

with flash off(L to R): Cultured l/g, Crystal Rose l/gand Pink Poodle l/g

Crystal rose l/g is slightly more pinky-violet IRL with blue iredescent shimmer, while cultured is more of a pearly pink.

Please excuse the blurry pics.

Hope this is of some assistance.


----------



## shadowprincess (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## BlahWah (Jul 17, 2006)

Crystal Rose  l/g on bare lips (for bare lips comparison, please see Patternmaker swatches)





Orangedescence l/g on bare lips





Turquatic e/s w/ Da Bling! e/s and Pink Opal pigment





Purple Shower e/s (lid) w/ Sunday Best e/s (inner crease) and Pink Opal pigment (highlight)


----------



## Padmita (Jul 20, 2006)

Vibrational lipglass:


----------



## electrostars (Jul 24, 2006)

purple shower vs stomp!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 30, 2006)

crystal rose lipglass


----------

